# Prilosec



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I just went thru an entire workup, thought it was gallbladder. Doc put me on Rezyst (probiotic) and Prilosec for gastritis. Bile ducts are prominent? Nothing to do now but wait and see.... So, my initial complaint was D flare-up, which has gotten better with the Rezyst and then, 2 weeks later, I start the Prilosec. Guess what? I haven't taken any immodium for quite some time now. ONly problem I've had is when I ate a huge salad with creamy dressing (asked for trouble!). Can this be true? I am still taking lotronex, 1 mg/d. I'm only on the Prilosec for 8 weeks until the gastritis is better, so I guess that will be a test. Any thoughts? Surely it's not as simply as a probiotic, I've been miserable my entire life w/ D. Must be an anomaly.


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

I hope it works! I take Zantac to help my tummy because I am am prone to gastritis and acid reflux too. It really helps the nausea. I was thinking of trying Prilosec instead but was reading that you aren't supposed to mix it with imodium. I still take imodium to stop my D so I guess Prilosec is out.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It doesn't say anything here about Prilosec being contraindicated with imodium.http://www.rxlist.com/prilosec-drug-patient.htm#drugs


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

wikipedia mentions this: Crossing the blood-brain barrierConcurrent administration of P-glycoprotein inhibitors such as quinidine and its other isomer quinine (although much higher doses must be used), PPIs like omeprazole (Prilosec OTC) and even black pepper (piperine as the active ingredient) could potentially allow loperamide to cross the blood-brain barrier. It should however be noted that only quinidine with loperamide was found to produce respiratory depression, indicative of central opioid action.[13] I can't find the other place I was on. I suppose wikipedia could be inaccurate. It sometimes is.


----------



## Big_D (Mar 25, 2011)

Angry Canadian Girl said:


> I hope it works! I take Zantac to help my tummy because I am am prone to gastritis and acid reflux too. It really helps the nausea. I was thinking of trying Prilosec instead but was reading that you aren't supposed to mix it with imodium. I still take imodium to stop my D so I guess Prilosec is out.


Zantac and Prilosec both have magnesium which exacerbates D (at least for me).


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

When in doubt ... ask a professional.. like your Dr or pharmacist; They would know for sure whether Prilosec is contraindicated with imodium or not.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Big_D said:


> Zantac and Prilosec both have magnesium which exacerbates D (at least for me).


There was a period when I went nowhere without Maalox. After I finally found something to stop the GERD, imagine my surprise to find magnesium was a principal ingredient there, as well.


----------



## notaloneanymore (Mar 29, 2011)

overitnow said:


> There was a period when I went nowhere without Maalox. After I finally found something to stop the GERD, imagine my surprise to find magnesium was a principal ingredient there, as well.


What did you find to stop the GERD? I have to take Omerprazole after tests discovered hiatal hernia. Omerprazole tends to make "D" worse at times when flare-ups are at their worst.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

As an update, I'm still doing so much better than I was. My pharmacist says occasional immodium is fine with the Prilosec. I didn't tell him I was taking up to 12 a day, but I'm not taking any now so that didn't seem relevant. I'm taking Lotronex, 1 mg/d, 1 Rezyst (probiotic) that helped a lot before I even started the Prilosec, then started the Prilosec. I am not yet eating whatever I want, don't want to set myself up. I also have other issues (migraines, arthritis, osteopenia) for which I take topamax and calcium, so those may also affect my gut. But, I am very pleased. I have started with the ginger tea for arthritis b/c I hardly sleep due to pain, I am careful b/c I don't want to cause something w/o being able to identify what I did so I can remove the causal agent. I am not a very good eater, same thing every day since I know I tolerate it well, but it's healthy and not junk, just no variety. I grow much of my own food and can control pesticides. That's a thought for a survey/list--supplements.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

When I was on Prilosec I took Immodium many times and didn't notice any opiate effects.


----------



## DaveH (Oct 25, 2010)

After my experience with Nexium after being on that for 10 years I must say I'm doing my best not to go on a PPI again.


----------

